# Valor Desconocido Condensador SMD



## manu12 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hola, tengo una tablet sunstech tab 900 que tiene un condensador smd en corto en la entrada de voltaje, impidiendo que la batería se carge, la tablet funciona perfectamente cuando la batería está cargada, el problema es que desconozco el valor del condensador, he intentado buscar el esquema pero no lo he encontrado, el encapsulado del condensador es del tipo 0603, me gustaría saber si hay alguna forma de averiguar su valor o la función que tiene el condensador quizás ponerle uno que pueda funcionar, pongo un pequeño esquema de como está conectado.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 27, 2016)

La mayoria de las veces si retiras dicho condensador y se logra que la table funciona no se coloca nada, pero si tienes cualquier condensador smd, como un 100nF, se le puede colocar.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 27, 2016)

Gracias por responder zopilote, ¿que función tiene ese condensador?


----------



## zopilote (Feb 27, 2016)

La funcion del condensador es de filtro de red,   no es determinante su uso.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 27, 2016)

He sacado uno del mismo tamaño y mide 4,7uf, es un valor bastante alto para ser un smd, normalmente los ceramicos no tienen valores tan altos, probaré a ponerle el que me has dicho, espero que no se queme


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 27, 2016)

manu12 dijo:


> He sacado uno del mismo tamaño y mide 4,7uf, es un valor bastante alto para ser un smd, normalmente los ceramicos no tienen valores tan altos, probaré a ponerle el que me has dicho, espero que no se queme



Si es de la aislacion que corresponde no tiene por que quemarse por el valor que pongas, en el peor de los casos sera como si no estuviera.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 27, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si es de la aislacion que corresponde no tiene por que quemarse por el valor que pongas, en el peor de los casos sera como si no estuviera.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



Me refiero a que no se queme la tablet.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 28, 2016)

manu12 dijo:


> Me refiero a que no se queme la tablet.



Si la cosa es como la dibujaste, *ninguno de los dos*.... es mas este o no el capacitor, tendría que andar igual. Esta como filtro para evitar al entrada/salida de interferencia por dicha conexión, dado que al tener un cable conectado al momento de cargar, este sirve de antena(emisora/captora).
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 28, 2016)

Entonces con un condensador de cualquier valor bastaría, siempre que el voltaje del condensador sea superior a 5v, que es el voltaje del cargador.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 28, 2016)

manu12 dijo:


> Entonces con un condensador de cualquier valor bastaría, siempre que el voltaje del condensador sea superior a 5v, que es el voltaje del cargador.



Generalmente se usa de 50V en desacoples si la tensión que existe no esta muy cerca de ella y en ese tipo de capacitores 100nF x 50v 0603 o 10nF x 50v.

Ric.


----------

